# Poop



## Sit Ubu Sit (Nov 28, 2012)

I read in another thread that there is a sticky about poop for raw fed dogs. I can't seem to find it. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmmm I haven't seen a sticky about it..... Do you have poop problems? Lol!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The "is it normal" sticky I think.


----------



## Sit Ubu Sit (Nov 28, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Hmmm I haven't seen a sticky about it..... Do you have poop problems? Lol!


Do I have poop problems or does Ubu?? 

I think there might be a whole different website for those questions 

I just want to know what I should be looking at or for as far as the poo goes


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Very small, they will turn white after they dry, and no odor.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

It is also normal in the beginning to sometimes see poop with a bit of mucous around it. It is nothing to worry about, the mucous is produced when something irritates the intestine. I saw this with my dogs a few times off and on when we were first transitioning and going through the new proteins and things. 

But for the most part, like what is mentioned above, they are small, turn white, and crumble up after a day or two. I have three labs and never pooper scoop my yard, and never have I stepped in poop since my dogs switched to raw. If poop looks crumbly or like sand is coming out of the butt, you are feeding too much bone. If it is loose or diarrhea like, you need to feed more bone. 

I don't think we have a visual on here of a raw fed poop chart, just the poop chart in the kibble section. Here is what we have stickied on the top about poop and raw:

"Is It Normal?" - PMR FAQ 
It is pretty typical for the raw feeding section to be full of "is it normal?" threads, so I thought I'd go ahead, and list out some things that while not typical on kibble, are not uncommon in a raw diet- especially for a dog newly transitioned. These are questions that very frequently pop up on DFC, as well as some other forums and lists. 

Stools. 
Is it normal for my dog to have runny stools?
Yes, and it indicates that you need to feed more bone for that time, and strip the chicken of all skin, fat, and organs. It can also be a good indicator that you are feeding too much, or moving too fast with introducing new proteins. Cut portions down, up the bone, proceed slowly. 

Is it normal for my dog's stools to be crumbly?
Yes, and it indicates you are feeding too much bone, and not enough muscle meat.

Is it normal for my dog's stools to be yellow?
Yellow stools are pretty typical for dogs eating all or mostly Chicken.

Is it normal for my dog's stools to be dark and like tar?
Dark or tar-like stools indicate that you are feeding too much organ meats at a time, and you need to cut the amount down. Sometimes darker, looser stools happen after boneless red meat meals, and that means you shouldn't feed quite as much boneless at a time. It's a classic sign of moving too fast. 
Darker colored stools that are solid are of no significance, unless there's a decent amount of blood present.

Is it normal to see shards of bone in my dog's stools?
For some dogs, it takes a little more time for their bodies to re-learn to digest the denser parts of bone. In the beginning, you may see small fragments of bone in the stools. DO not worry about it. The digestive tract is far more durable than what you may thing. In time,your dog's body will be accustomed to the raw bones, and you won't see this anymore. 
You may see them again when adding in more dense bones, like beef or pork bones, and just like with chicken bones, their bodies will learn to digest them.

Is it normal for my dog's stools to be very small?
Yes! This is one of the many endless benefits to a raw diet! Your dog's stools will be much smaller and firmer on a PMR diet than on any other diet. Small stools do not mean your dog is constipated! If your dog is constipated, they won't poo at all. 

Is it normal for my dog's stools to turn white and crumbly?
Yes. In a couple day's time, your dog's stools, if left untouched outside, will dry up, turn white and crumbly, and turn to dust. Enjoy not having to do poo duty!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I think this is the link you are looking for...

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3092-poop-chart.html


----------



## Sit Ubu Sit (Nov 28, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> I think this is the link you are looking for...
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3092-poop-chart.html


Is it weird that when I looked at that chart I could smell poop?


----------



## Sit Ubu Sit (Nov 28, 2012)

shellbell said:


> It is also normal in the beginning to sometimes see poop with a bit of mucous around it. It is nothing to worry about, the mucous is produced when something irritates the intestine. I saw this with my dogs a few times off and on when we were first transitioning and going through the new proteins and things.
> 
> But for the most part, like what is mentioned above, they are small, turn white, and crumble up after a day or two. I have three labs and never pooper scoop my yard, and never have I stepped in poop since my dogs switched to raw. If poop looks crumbly or like sand is coming out of the butt, you are feeding too much bone. If it is loose or diarrhea like, you need to feed more bone.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! This info will be very helpful!!


----------

